# J2EE beim SCJA



## Michael111 (25. Sep 2008)

Hallo, ich mache bald das SCJA-Zertifikat, habe jedoch ein paar Probleme.

Was hat es mit den ganzen Tiers auf sich? Da kommen immer viele Fragen dran was z.B. gehört zum WebTier etc...
Wie kann man sich des am besten vorstellen. Ich habe zwar einige Bücher aber zu dem Thema steht da nix drinen.

Falls jemand mir helfen kann oder eine Seite kennt auf der so etwas erklärt wird, wäre es toll wenn er diese posten könnte.


----------



## maki (25. Sep 2008)

Soso... du willst also den SCJA machen? *g*


----------



## foobar (25. Sep 2008)

WebTier? Du meinst bestimmt ne Spinne.
SCNR

Benutz die Suchfunktion!!


----------



## Niki (25. Sep 2008)

Selten so gelacht, nicht gerade nett....

vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter, ich bezweifle jedoch dass du das zertifikat packen wirst. ist meiner meinung nach das heftigste: Schichtenarchitektur


----------



## foobar (25. Sep 2008)

Hier findest du ein paar Grundlegende Infos zu Enterpriseanwendungen: http://www.amazon.de/Patterns-of-En...ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1222343980&sr=8-2


----------

